# Apple veröffentlicht Mac OS X 10.6.2



## Newsfeed (10 November 2009)

Apple beseitigt mit dem Update 58 Schwachstellen in Mac OS X und verbessert zudem bei vielen Anwendungen die Stabilität und Kompatibilität. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

